# What are your favorite combos including Satin Taupe ?



## SweetCheeks (Aug 16, 2008)

I just love this e/s so much, and find that neutral combos are what I go for mostly ... so could you let me know your favorites to try ?


----------



## Belini (Aug 16, 2008)

I like using rice paper on the lid and satin taupe in the outer crease. Shroom to highlight


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 16, 2008)

Shroom on the lid with Satin Taupe in the crease and outer V.
Jest on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, and Handwritten in the outer V.
Constructivist Paint Pot on the lid and into crease, Satin Taupe over that and under bottom lashline, Handwritten in the outer V.
Swish on the lid, Satin Taupe in crease and outer V, Shroom to highlight.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

I swear that satin taupe goes with almost everything!  I am going to have to try the combos above!  Satin taupe is my #1 MAC eye shadow.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 17, 2008)

electra & satin taupe in the crease


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 17, 2008)

best best best combo is naked lunch on lid and satin taupe on outer v and in crease!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_electra & satin taupe in the crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 17, 2008)

The Stowaways quad has this amazing yellow color that goes so beautifully with ST. This was a very under-appreciated quad, because the colors kind of looked ugly in the quad but ended up being a great investment!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 17, 2008)

On my NW15 skin I like using gesso lash to brow, satin taupe in the crease, and contrast blended into the outer crease and V


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 17, 2008)

I love putting Carbon on top of Satin Taupe, it makes such a pretty colour that looks great as a smokey eye!


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 17, 2008)

I combine it with almost everything...
Trax, Woodwinked, Neutral Pink, Star Violet, Vanilla, Jest, Club, Melon pigment...
But my 2 favorite combos with it are Satin Taupe on lid and Blackberry in the crease; and Shale on lid and Satin Taupe in crease.


----------



## hollyca (Aug 17, 2008)

I love this look, it's with carbon

http://specktra.net/f166/smokey-eye-...-taupe-105287/


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamie89* 

 
_best best best combo is naked lunch on lid and satin taupe on outer v and in crease!_


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2008)

Carbon and Satin Taupe for smokey eyes.


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 18, 2008)

Satin Taupe, Aquadisiac and Vanilla pigment is my absolute favourite combo (Dipdown to line), or I sometimes replace Aquadisiac with a purple like Plum or Pearl Of The Earth.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 18, 2008)

my fave combo is leisuretime or star violet on the lid, sketch or trax in my crease, and pink bronze (pigment) on my brow......
i'm a slave to anything purple so that's what i usually wear.
HOWEVER, when i don't wear that i'm usually wearing coppering or cranberry, tilt or freshwater, and tan on the brow


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

check this out: Sa - Sl - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations 
and check out satin taupe


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 19, 2008)

Swish on the lid said:
			
		

> Tried this today and it was gorgeous, I never use swish e/s, I also put a little pink pearl on my lower lashline and it make my blue eyes pop.


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 19, 2008)

One of my  favorite neutral combo is Retrospeck on lid & satin taupe in the crease!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

i just made one up this morning... tried to take a pic of it but the pic kept showing up too light on my phone...... i think i need a digital

anywho!!!

from the inner lid to the center of it i put coppering, from the center lid to end i put cranberry, in my inner crease i put tilt, in the outer crease i put sketch, on my brow bone i put pink bronze.....

i'm loving it


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 20, 2008)

Prime eye with Painterly paintpot. 

Contour the eye with Wedge eyeshadow.

Build Embark eyeshadow in the outer and inner crease.

Apply Goldmine eyeshadow to the lid. 

Blend crease with Satin Taupe eyeshadow. 

Love it. :]


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 18, 2008)

i made another one up yesterday morning but just found out this morning that it goes pretty well with a lot of things in my closet (mainly because everything i own is purple and mango colored. lol)
anywho!
i have goldmine on my lid, coppering starting at the inner lid and going up into the crease, fading into cranberry, then into sketch in the outer crease/"v", with pink bronze on my brow. i'm lovin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













hey! if anyone reads this and knows a good combo with freshwater, post it on here. i always use it with tilt and/or coppering with tan pigment..... ALWAYS and i'm looking for something new


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 18, 2008)

nylon-highlight/inner corners
all that glitters- lid
satin taupe-crease/lower lash line

instant sexy shimmery smokey eye!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 18, 2008)

My fall look the other day was Satin Taupe on the lid, Swimming on the outer third,  Rule on browbone, blended with Vanilla as a highlight.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

I love satin taupe with retrospeck on the lid and ST in the crese or ST all over the lid blended upwards with Woodwinked, carbon in the crease and solar white or dreammaker as a highlight blended downwards with ST and woodwinked!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 18, 2008)

ive seen this fotd here and it inspired me to get shale. YUMMY COMBO

some kind of silver (silver fog pigment, silver side of an mes, electra) in inner corner of eye. then shale on rest of lid. satin taupe in crease. 

AWESOME


----------

